# Speedfan konfigurieren



## hisb (5. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu Speedfan.
Und zwar ist mein CPU Kühler sehr laut und ich setze es per Speedfan immer von 100% auf 50 % runter.
Ich würde aber gerne diese Einstellung speichern, denn nach jedem Neustart fängt es mit den besagten 100 % wieder an zu drehen und es nervt ziemlich.

Ich kenne mich mit dieser Software nicht so gut aus, kann mir also einer weiterhelfen ?


thx !


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2007)

hisb am 05.11.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zu Speedfan.
> Und zwar ist mein CPU Kühler sehr laut und ich setze es per Speedfan immer von 100% auf 50 % runter.
> ...




es gibt da glaub ich nen menüpunkt, dass nach nem neustart wieder 100% laufen soll. da müßtest du das häkchen dann entfernen - such das mal.

ist wahrscheinlich dazu da, damit man nicht einen ZU geringen wert einstellt und der PC dann gar nicht mehr hochfährt, weil zB 10% zu wenig selbst fürs booten sind...


----------



## noxious (5. November 2007)

hisb am 05.11.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zu Speedfan.
> Und zwar ist mein CPU Kühler sehr laut und ich setze es per Speedfan immer von 100% auf 50 % runter.
> ...


Läuft der Lüfter auch wieder mit 100%, wenn du Speedfan einfach nur schließt?
(kein Symbol mehr im Tray)


----------



## hisb (5. November 2007)

noxious am 05.11.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hisb am 05.11.2007 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein es bleibt bei 50 % wenn ich es schließe. 
aber eben nach einem neustart ---> 100%


----------



## hisb (7. November 2007)

Herby  ich finde diesen menüpunkt nicht.
kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen  büdde ?


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. November 2007)

hisb am 07.11.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Herby  ich finde diesen menüpunkt nicht.
> kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen  büdde ?



Sers,

bei Speedfan auf *Konfigurieren* , da siehst Du erstmal den Menüpunkt *Temperaturen* da kannst Du deine Temperaturen einstellen je nach dem wie dein Lüfter laufen soll. Bei mir z.B. wünschenswert 45°, das heißt der Lüfter dreht ab 45° auf das Maximum welches du unter dem Menüpunkt *Geschwindigkeiten* festgelegt hast, bei mir 80%. Bei Warnung habe ich 50° eingestellt, das bewirkt das der Lüfter ab 50° automatisch auf 100% dreht. Unter dem Menüpunkt *Geschwindigkeiten* kannst Du deine Lüfterdrehzahl einstellen, bei mir min. 35% max. 80%, nicht vergessen den Haken bei *Automatische Variation* zu setzen sonst funktioniert die Automatische Lüftergeschwindigkeit nicht.

Noch Fragen ?

MfG


----------

